# Lady Of Mann (2) Rough Conditions



## MANX 1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I know the Lady Of Mann was a great sea boat and could handle the worst that the Irish Sea could throw at her. 

I'm sure we're all also aware that the there seems to be a lack of photos of her handling adverse weather conditions. 

I was just wondering if some forum members with such photos could kindly share them with us? I'd also have a preference to seeing her with her darker blue hull (2004-2005), or the stunning Traditional Livery worn from 1989-1997. 

Thanks in advance for sharing the images.


----------



## dylan1966 (Jun 28, 2017)

MANX 1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know the Lady Of Mann was a great sea boat and could handle the worst that the Irish Sea could throw at her.
> 
> ...


Dad was on this ship in 1947


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

IoM ferries Morpeth Dock Bhead


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

I of Man boats. I think this may be the Lady of Man.


----------

